# Wise's workaround...ya need teemowbull...



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I misspelled the cell provider intentionally.
Google is watching.

If you have teemowbull...I have hacktastic info that will allow 4g speed at the edge price.
Yeah painting and hacking cell tech is my thing.

Need info?
PM me.
Results may vary...nobody goes to jail.
I had a lucky breakthrough while "fiddling" about.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just left tmob last week. Verizon now.


----------

